# pre treatment consultation, very scared of the risks



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

To cut it short, had my pre treatment consultation today.
Good news no fibroids on the way
Bad news, left ovary hidden behind my bowel, right ovary with an endo cyst 4cm
AMH low, already know that.

Consultant said there is a high risk to develop an infection with the egg collection, due to my endo in the first place and the fact that the bowel is sitting right on front of my ovary which is also attached to my uterus.

So if by any chance he hits my bowel I will be very very sick.
He said anyway could not tell until we stimulate the ovaries where exactly they will be, maybe more visible.

He then told me had less than 10% possibilities.

Worst thing is that now I am really scared of infection and complications, so not sure what to do.
One part of me having had so many surgeries and problems thinks would be better to let it go, the other one feels completely lost without trying. I feel lost and mad to my doctors when I was younger that did not advice me to frozen my eggs after my surgery.
I hate them.

I feel completely nackered tonight and had a lot of comfort food, which did not comfort me at all...

I don't know what to do.

Consultant said we can start stimulating and then see whether it can be done or not.


----------



## upsydaisy (May 9, 2009)

Elle -      I know exactly what you mean about doctors  .  I was messed around for years, all the conditions I have had fertility implications but they wouldn't even discuss it because I was single   .  I don't have endo, or know much about it, I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will be along soon.  I did have low AMH (2ish) when I conceived my daughter.  I was advised against IVF due to other conditions and because I was unlikely to get any more decent eggs than with medicated IUI.  Does the endo mean IVF is essential?
They have to let you know all the nightmare scenarios but hopefully any risks would be small.  They wouldn't let you go ahead if it was a really serious concern or if there was no hope of it working (their league table figures mean too much to them  ).
Hope you find a way forward   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Upsy 
Having endo means I had too many surgeries in the past and basically lots of my organs are stuck together!
we did not even talked about the tubes as they are aswell stuck with all the rest...

But I felt again ( like many times when i had to go private) like they were in a way hurring me...I don't like doctors hurring me and not considering simple aspects of my illness, if i have a cyst it might aswell get bigger with the hormones, why didn't he tell me that?

mmmmmm


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Esperanza, 
thanks for your words, I started reading regarding eggsharing programmes and will try to get some consultation.
I thought before starting this journey with IVF, to go for adoption so I firmly believe parents are the ones that your grow with.

It is a big relief in my mind no to risk again all the pain I had in the past, I thought I had forgotten but I didn't, and although I have decided to go on at 99% at least to see how the stimulation goes, I want to know more about the eggsharing.

I also found a nice donor that hopefully I can get, they still did not get back to me  the sperm bank and the embyologist 

I have a lot of things to think about during this weekend!!


lots of    to all


----------

